# High Island 4X4



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

If I go to high Island and turn left toward the nudey beach how far can I go without 4 wheel drive? I just want to get far enough away from everyone swimming etc.....Do I have to worry about the tide coming in high enough that I wont be able to drive out?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I once seen a guy in a Chevy Lumna rental car go all the way from High Island to Sabine Pass.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Depends on the driving conditions. At times you cantravel many miles east onm the beach in a 2wd. Other times people have a hard time with the first few feet. 

If we get some good rains in the next few days you should not have any problems going a few miles. Just make sure to stay away from the mud. 

The tide depends on the wave action. If we get lot of wind, it can blow the surf to the dunes. Looking at the forecast for the weekend, should not be a problem. 

Good luck, few of us are going to be east of Mecoms this weekend.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

went 15 miles in a mustang convertible a few times..from high island towards sabine


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*HI Driving Conditions*

JR has it right. I have taken my whole family all the way to the Cedars [bout 4 miles] in
2wd, but you must stay aware of the mud...Sometimes especially nearer the water there
can be 2"-3" of sand over the blu mud and you can fall right into it and you'll be STUCK.
That said most of the time you can easily go to the Jefferson county line before it gets bad...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I Drove The Entire Way In A 2 Wd Drive A Month Or So Ago....it Was Pretty Tough There Is Alot Of Deep Sand...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

A wise man once said... "4WD only gets you 15' further into something you shouldn't have been in the first place"


----------



## flatscatman (Dec 19, 2007)

Did Any Of You Grow Up In Hi ?? Johnny H.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*15' Too Far*

Westend...
I think if you only get 15' futher You're not trying hard enough...My average is 40-50
yards..far enough most folks cannot help Ya....lol...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> A wise man once said... "4WD only gets you 15' further into something you shouldn't have been in the first place"


That sounds to me like someone who was jealous because he didn't have a 4WD. Anybody who's had 4WD for any length of time knows that it will get you to places that it costs several hundred dollars to get out of.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I love my AWD


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Mustad7731 said:


> Westend...
> 
> I think if you only get 15' futher You're not trying hard enough...My average is 40-50
> yards..far enough most folks cannot help Ya....lol...
> ...


Forgot to factor in the forward momentum...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

bigfost said:


> That sounds to me like someone who was jealous because he didn't have a 4WD. Anybody who's had 4WD for any length of time knows that it will get you to places that it costs several hundred dollars to get out of.


Dead wrong... I have never owned a car not 4x4. I have gone places most people wouldn't dream of... I've been 4wheelin in Moab, Colorado, Ft. Hood, Spring Creek, Crosby... my first vehicle was a 4x4 Toy 4Runner, 4" lift 33 swampers, Detroit Lockers, 4.11 gears, t-case was reduced, complete bumper replacement... I sold the Toy, then bought a CJ b/c I needed a dependable everyday driver... put 9" of lift, dropped in a Chevy 327, Dana 300, Dana 44 F/R Detroits F/R, 5.29 gears 36" boggers...

My point: a 2wd car spins 1 tire.... a 4x4 car spins 2 tires... As soon as you add a locker in the rear you get 2 tires turning at a constanst speed regardless of traction... add one more in the front you now have a true 4x4, with all 4 wheels spinning all the time.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Its a fact of life, 4X4 will get you into and out of, lots of places 2Wd won't. 

Its another fact of life, no matter how big your tires are and/or how many tires you got pulling, sooner or later you WILL get stuck. 

It's still another fact of life, the bigger your tires and/or the more tires you had pulling to get to the place you got stuck in, the more work/money its going to take to get you out of it.

When you're stuck and there is nobody around to help. Nothing is more valuable than a BIG winch, with a good anchor point to tie it too and pull your self out.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

my trooper eats sand .







and there are a few holes on the back of slp that look like 2ft deep but they are around 4 ft .full of water and black tar made it threw . 
i have drove all the trails in colarado black bear pass . emma jean pass and have thrash all over alot of dear leases and this trooper can keep up with a mountan goat love my 4x4.and full stock no lift .


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

WestEndAngler said:


> Dead wrong...
> 
> My point: a 2wd car spins 1 tire.... a 4x4 car spins 2 tires... .


lol......


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Will it work with this that I came across on the internet??? THIS IS JUST A SICK GAS SAVER
****NEW TO THE UNITED STATES*** *
*SPECS: *
*650cc WATER COOLED ENGINE *
*STREET LEGAL *
*AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION *
*FRONT ENGINE *
*REAR WHEEL DRIVE *
*FOUR WHEEL INDEPENDENT SUSPENSION *
*SPEEDS UP TO 55 M.P.H. *
*60 M.P.G. *
*DUAL EXHAUST *
*BUCKET SEATS w/ 4 POINT HARNESS *
*AM/FM/CD PLAYER w/ POWERED SUBWOOFER *
*FULL WINCH COMES STOCK *
*FRONT AND REAR HEAVY DUTY TOW HOOKS *
*CANVAS TOP *
*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

Would yall say that the fishing is much better out that direction?? I have a 89 jeep 3" lift with a 10,000lbs winch! I have been wanting to go out that way but i just got the jeep and was scared to. I want to take my yaks out there!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> Dead wrong... I have never owned a car not 4x4. I have gone places most people wouldn't dream of... I've been 4wheelin in Moab, Colorado, Ft. Hood, Spring Creek, Crosby... my first vehicle was a 4x4 Toy 4Runner, 4" lift 33 swampers, Detroit Lockers, 4.11 gears, t-case was reduced, complete bumper replacement... I sold the Toy, then bought a CJ b/c I needed a dependable everyday driver... put 9" of lift, dropped in a Chevy 327, Dana 300, Dana 44 F/R Detroits F/R, 5.29 gears 36" boggers...
> 
> My point: a 2wd car spins 1 tire.... a 4x4 car spins 2 tires... As soon as you add a locker in the rear you get 2 tires turning at a constanst speed regardless of traction... add one more in the front you now have a true 4x4, with all 4 wheels spinning all the time.


Lighten up jerk. My response was just a little humor. Obviously 4WD will take you places a 2WD can only dream of.

This is a perfect example of why I seldom respond to this board. There's always some "expert" ready to criticize any response.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

WestEndAngler said:


> I sold the Toy, then bought a CJ b/c I needed a dependable everyday driver... put 9" of lift, dropped in a Chevy 327, Dana 300, Dana 44 F/R Detroits F/R, 5.29 gears 36" boggers...


yeah, that's a 'dependable' daily driver...

and, would you lift 9" for 36s?


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

JDM, how much do those things run?


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

i couldnt find a pricetag....neat lookin jeep though...
http://www.usawholesalescooters.com/


----------



## JetPower40 (May 8, 2008)

Watching kids from my school with their 9 and 12 inch lifts go through alot more than my old bone dry stock Z-71 would...not suprising...But no matter what you have you sooner or later you will get stuck and the lifted,tricked out trucks only get that much deeper in the $#!t...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Cowboygunsmith45 said:


> Would yall say that the fishing is much better out that direction?? I have a 89 jeep 3" lift with a 10,000lbs winch! I have been wanting to go out that way but i just got the jeep and was scared to. I want to take my yaks out there!


At times it can be, at other times NO.

Depends on conditions. I find the areas past the barricades to be better later into the summer and in the winter. If you are surf casting, then the areas [adt the barricades are better for surf fishing if you are only cating.

The areas to the west to be better early spring and fall.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Post of my 4x4 beach ride.

It gets me about 100' further then I should go.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

bayouboy said:


> JDM, how much do those things run?


About 8000 they have them in Ft Lauderdale for sale

this is where I saw them
http://fortlauderdale.craigslist.org/mcy/679114396.html


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

JDM1967 said:


> About 8000 they have them in Ft Lauderdale for sale
> 
> this is where I saw them
> [url="http://fortlauderdale.craigslist.org/mcy/679114396.html"]http://fortlauderdale.craigslist.org/mcy/679114396.html


Going to start seeing a lot of UTVs with packages on them in the next year or so. Examples like that jeep is very cool looking.

I saw a mini big rig the other day, it was also very cool.

They are making the kits overseas, all kinds of mini kits will be for sale soon to convert UTVs, or even golf carts soon.

Can't wait to see the Jeep or Hummer packagae on the golf course


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> Going to start seeing a lot of UTVs with packages on them in the next year or so. Examples like that jeep is very cool looking.
> 
> I saw a mini big rig the other day, it was also very cool.
> 
> ...


I wonder if they can upgrade the engine to a 1300 or a 1400 cc that would be just killer, believe me that is where we are heading, with the price of Gas and Diesel.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

JDM1967 said:


> I wonder if they can upgrade the engine to a 1300 or a 1400 cc that would be just killer, believe me that is where we are heading, with the price of Gas and Diesel.


I am sure that you are correct. But I do not know. I have just seen thoose like you posted over in some Jeep forms and they were talking about them.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

outlook8 said:


> yeah, that's a 'dependable' daily driver...
> 
> and, would you lift 9" for 36s?


Daily drive is a tahoe... i sold the toy for a fully dedicated trail vehicle besides hard to pull a 22' robalo with a v6.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> Post of my 4x4 beach ride.
> 
> It gets me about 100' further then I should go.


 yep i like the potholes past the barricades







good times .


----------



## Danceswthsheep (Jul 20, 2007)

IDWINEASY said:


> i couldnt find a pricetag....neat lookin jeep though...
> http://www.usawholesalescooters.com/


Keep in mind that isnt really a jeep. Its a chinese jeep like object. From what Ive seen online its probably about 8 grand. If its anything like the chinese scooters, you will get maybe 2 or 3 years use in it before it dies a horrible death.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Let's just all be friends guys! Please!!!!!!


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

a rancher once told me his version of what 4wd was for. (which he has) He said you drive in as far as you can in 2wd, then when you can't go any farther you put it in 4wd and back out!!!


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

Danceswthsheep said:


> Keep in mind that isnt really a jeep. Its a chinese jeep like object. From what Ive seen online its probably about 8 grand. If its anything like the chinese scooters, you will get maybe 2 or 3 years use in it before it dies a horrible death.


and you probably dont think this is a real jeep either.......


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey now! Don't be dissing the Barbie Jeep!







My niece has one, and it's strong enough for my sister to drive as well.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

just rememmber there is some places on the beach that has an old bulk head that you cann't see except only at low tide. one step you can be in 1 ft. of water, the next step you can be in 5 ft. of water.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Post of my 4x4 beach ride.
> 
> It gets me about 100' further then I should go.


ALWAYS GETS ME ALOT FURTHER THAN 100' W/ MY 2WD....some really good times, and some interesting ones.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

A little liquid encouragement Matt?


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

just a tad, or 10...whatever suits your fancy. its all about having a good time and being safe.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

try tomcat.com they are from "down under" looks like a 4door wrangler or is it a 
hummer. I saw two of these on a transport in Arizona but did not talk to the driver to find out about them just saw the website on the vehicles. They did look sharp and got a lot of attention. they had dune buggy style tires.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

tomcat.com is a software site wanna pick again?


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

no worries all fun...


----------



## timberhuntr (Nov 15, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Can't wait to see the Jeep or Hummer packagae on the golf course


*COMING SOON TO A GOLF COURSE NEAR YOU.......* http://www.luxurycarts.com/images/custom_carts/h2_red_front.jpg


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

timberhuntr said:


> *COMING SOON TO A GOLF COURSE NEAR YOU.......* http://www.luxurycarts.com/images/custom_carts/h2_red_front.jpg


Thanks.

I knew it was only a matter of time.


----------

